# Help! Carbonated Water Incident!



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Ahhh! Yoko drank club soda! I had my back turned, and next thing I know, she was craning her neck into my cup of water. I don't know if I should bring her to the vet. Will she be okay (she only got one or two sips)? (sorry, I'm freaking out because I read somewhere that carbonated water can be fatal to birds because they are unable to pass gas like we are)


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

how is yoko doing? better I hope.  send her to the vet asap if that's possible.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Okay, so I called the vet, and they said she would be fine.  Currently she is pigging out on millet...


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

She must have not drunk a lot of it. I remember someone gave a chicken some soda and she couldn't handle the air in her system and she didn't make it.

Luckily Yoko is a tough cookie


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm glad Yoko is doing ok! That's so scary.

I've also read it is hard for birds to pass gas. Then I remember posts where are other members say that they think their 'tiels let out some wind while they are near so I don't know if it is all birds. :huh:


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Yeah, she only had one or two sips, plus it was quite flat (there were no more bubbles, just a little fizz when I sipped it).


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Kiwi, I don't think birds can pass gases like other creatures. I know for a fact that mammals and reptiles can pass gases, but I think the pressure would just build up in a bird's system and that's where the fatalities come in


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

CaliTiels said:


> Kiwi, I don't think birds can pass gases like other creatures. I know for a fact that mammals and reptiles can pass gases, but I think the pressure would just build up in a bird's system and that's where the fatalities come in


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20UoL_MCKd4


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh wow, I had NO idea that carbonated water can kill birds. I feel really stupid for not knowing this!!

I'm also super careful to never leave a cup of liquid anywhere because they can drown in it if they get lean in too drink some... fall in then can't get back out.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

CaliTiels, oh now I see.
I think they pass gas when they poo so the gas wouldn't build up in their system like other animals. But something like carbonation would cause a really quick buildup and would be hard for them to get rid of. Then the pressure can kill them like you said. :S


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Well, she's pooping and eating normally, so I guess that's good!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm glad she is still doing ok! 'Tiels are so sneaky about getting into things. Kiwi tries to jump into the cereal bowl sometimes. I look away for one second and she will try and jump in there. She doesn't want to eat anything, she wants to take a bath in the almond milk.... xD


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2014)

Kiwi said:


> I'm glad she is still doing ok! 'Tiels are so sneaky about getting into things. Kiwi tries to jump into the cereal bowl sometimes. I look away for one second and she will try and jump in there. She doesn't want to eat anything, she wants to take a bath in the almond milk.... xD



Yum, I use almond milk myself. Rascal also likes to jump right into my dishes and steals what I eat! :innocent:


----------

